# Triloom woven shawls - using Caron Cakes (duplicate from Pictures category)



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

My original post is under _Pictures_. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425975-1.html


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

CKnits said:


> My original post is under _Pictures_. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-425975-1.html


Wow how pretty is that. We have another weaver on a triangular frame she does amazing stuff. I love both the colors the brown one is very pretty.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Nicky done!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Those shawls of yours makes the Caron cakes look amazing. Who would have thought!


----------

